# OMG "The Winner" on FOX- the 3rd show that Seth McFarland did - r.o



## Hawkeye (Mar 11, 2007)

well if you go to FOX.com right now and look at next weeks Sunday you see there is already a season finale.

Guess that show didn't go over that great. 

Last week I think it did it's season premere.

Yikes.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 12, 2007)

IMO.. it was dumb.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 12, 2007)

Seth should stick to cartoons.  Worst. Show. EVER!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 13, 2007)

I must be the only one who liked it, I thought it was hilarious, but I do have a different type of humor, Dumb & Dumber is one of my favorite comedy movies.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_IMO.. it was dumb._

 
Apparently it was everyone else's opinion as well.


----------

